# Nikon D700 questions



## jbench (Mar 3, 2011)

I had been using a Nikon D1X and recently bought the D700.  I played around with the D700 today and I had a few issues.  Maybe some experienced D700 users can help - 

Turns out that the D700 cannot synch to studio flash packs (such as Dynalite) at high shutter speeds.  This is a feature I used quite a bit with my D1X (for those shallow depth of field/out of focus type of shots).  Has anyone had success with making this happen?  If not, does anyone know of a Nikon camera that does have this feature?  Or, perhaps, a work around?

When I couldn't use the fast shutter speed to reduce my light intake, I tried using the exposure compensation on the lap top's Nikon Camera Control.  That didn't seem to work at all.  I tried, for experimental reasons, adjusting the exposure up and down and the image never darkened or lightened after image capture.  I wonder - does something else in the maze of menu features need to be set so that I can manually adjust exposure compensation?  I am operating in manual mode (as opposed to apeture or shutter priority).

Although the megapixel size is almost triple that of the D1X, the image size when captured as a .tiff rgb large, is pretty much the same size (14" x 8" - approximately).  Maybe I misunderstand with megapixels do.  Shouldn't the image size be bigger if I'm using a camera with more megapixels and I'm capturing at the largest capture size?

I tried calling Nikon Tech Help but they drove me crazy.  I started playing a little game, I'd call, ask a question, and then try to find the answer in my manual before they did.  I usually beat them!    I eventually gave up trying to use them though so I'm posting here....

Thanks for all your input once again!


----------



## KmH (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes, the D1X could x-sync flash at 1/500 but the D700 can only x-sync at 1/250. You didn't check the D700 camera flash sync specifications before buying it and you don't specify exactly what you consider to be "at high shutter speeds". Do you mean above 1/500?

The size of a print is determined by how many pixels-per-inch (PPI) the native pixel dimensions are printed at.

The D1X had a native resolution of 2000 pixels by 1312 pixels and had an APS-C size image sensor (23.7 × 15.6 mm) having a 1.5 crop factor. If you used a 50 mm lens the 1.5 crop factor gave the photo the same field-of-view (FOV) a 75 mm lens will give on the full frame sensor (36 mm × 23.9 mm) the D700 has. The D700 has a native resolution of 4,256 px by 2,832 px and no crop factor. A 50 mm lens gicves a FOV of 50 mm.

At 100 PPI a D1X print would be 20" x 13.12", while a D700 print at 100 PPI would be 42.56" x 28.32".

If an image will not be printed, the PPI is meaningless, and only the pixel dimensions of the image apply. Either way, at native resolution (no crop) the D700 image is more than 2 times larger than a native resolution D1X image.

So yes, you misunderstand megapixels. Investigate pixel pitch.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 4, 2011)

For your next purchase, I would recommed the Complete Guide to the Nikon D700 by Thom Hogan.

Complete Guide to the Nikon D700

Everything you would want to know about your D700 and then some.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Mar 4, 2011)

The D1X and the D70 both had leaf shutter on them and were capable of syncing at 1/500th of a second, this is not the norm, almost every other camera on the market syncs at 1/250 or slower.
just turn down the power on the packs and re-adjust.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 4, 2011)

They had leaf shutters?  I know that leaf shutters can sync at much higher speeds, but I thought that those cameras could sync faster because they used electronic shutters (turning the sensor on & off) just like most point & shoots.


----------



## KmH (Mar 4, 2011)

SpeedTrap said:


> The D1X and the D70 both had leaf shutter on them....


 Where does it say they had leaf shutters? I still don't have a D1X, but I sure don't remember a leaf shutter in the one's I had.

From Nikon D1 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Charge-coupled electronic and mechanical shutter.


 
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/nikond70/
Nikon D1x Review: 1. Introduction: Digital Photography Review


----------



## kundalini (Mar 4, 2011)

KmH said:


> Where does is say they had leaf shutters?


My thoughts also.  I thought leaf shutters were pretty much on rangefinders.  But then again, I'm an idiot to these things...... sort of.


----------



## jbench (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi everyone and thanks for your input.  What I meant by fast shutter speed is literally all shutter speeds that the camera is capable of.  I was syncing my D1X even at 1/8000th - believe it or not.  Just powering down my strobe packs does not always help because sometimes I really want a very shallow depth of field so I shoot wide open.  

Regarding one of my other questions, even though it was explained above, I still do not understand why, if the D700 has 3 times the amount of megapixels as my D1x, when I capture the image at the large setting with my D700, it is the exact same size as the D1X.  My mind has a really hard time wrapping itself around pixel talk.  Maybe someone else can explain in another way.  The explanation given, which I'm sure makes good sense to everyone else, didn't make sense to me.  :banghead:


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 8, 2011)

> Regarding one of my other questions, even though it was explained above, I still do not understand why, if the D700 has 3 times the amount of megapixels as my D1x, when I capture the image at the large setting with my D700, it is the exact same size as the D1X. My mind has a really hard time wrapping itself around pixel talk. Maybe someone else can explain in another way. The explanation given, which I'm sure makes good sense to everyone else, didn't make sense to me.


I'm not sure what you're asking...
The max resolution from the D1x is 	3008 x 1960 
and the max resolution from the D700 is 	4256 x 2832
So the images are not the same size at all.  You may see them on your monitor as the 'same size', but they will be at different zoom settings.  If you view them at 100%...they would be very different.


----------

